# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Conversion BufferedImage en Image

## Mengu georges

Bonjour
Dans un graph en PDf j'ai besoin d'intgrer des images mais je n'arrive pas  convertir le BufferedImage en Image comme dcrit dans le tuto.



```

```

Ou est l'erreur ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## om

```

```

facile, non?

----------


## Mengu georges

Ce n'est pas ce j'ai cris ?


```

```

J' ai l'erreur suivante dans eclipse:
non concordance des type: impossible de convertir BufferedImage en Image

----------


## Sanguko

Probablement parce que la classe Image que tu utilises n'est pas la classe java.awt.Image.

Peux tu verifier, stp ?

----------


## Mengu georges

La j'ai un pb de conflit:
class importes:



```

```

----------


## Mengu georges

Si je transforme comme ceci


```

```

J' ai le pb suivant:
Dans l'img du return: non concordance des types: impossible de convertir Image en Image

----------


## om

C'est ton _import com.lowagie.text.Image;_ qui va pas !

----------


## Sanguko

Il faut aussi transformer 


```
public static Image graph_barre_1(Color couleur){
```

en 


```
public static java.awt.Image graph_barre_1(Color couleur){
```

----------


## Mengu georges

OK a marche mais il m'a fallu relancer le serveur d'eclipse pour la prise en compte.
Merci

----------

